# How Much Water to Bring on Mt. Washington Hike?



## ChileMass (Aug 8, 2006)

OK - I am going for it.  Either this weekend or next, I will be making my first assault on Big George via the Tux Ravine trail.  Slow and steady will do it.  

Q: How much water should I plan on bringing?  I know - it depends on how warm it is that day and how long I estimate it will take me to get to the top.  I plan on being somewhat longer than the White Mountain Guide estimate (approx 4.5 hrs) - so if it's a 5 hour, one-way trip, how much water should I plan on for each adult?  Let's also assume it's 75*F at Pinkham's and 52*F on top.  I'm also assuming I can refill on top - please let me know if that is not possible.   

Thanks -


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 8, 2006)

For the longer hikes, I usually bring three big Nalgenes of fluid....one of them being Gatoraid.  This can last me for the day.  How many miles are you doing, Chile?  Have you considered Ammo Trail up to Lakes of the Clouds and then to the summit?


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 8, 2006)

8 mile roundtrip...


I'd say 2 liters for each way.  You'll need it most on the way up.

That's a classic hike that everyone should do at least once. Have a good time


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 8, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> For the longer hikes, I usually bring three big Nalgenes of fluid....one of them being Gatoraid.  This can last me for the day.  How many miles are you doing, Chile?  Have you considered Ammo Trail up to Lakes of the Clouds and then to the summit?



Personally, I'd rather do the Ammo or Jewell Trails from the west, but the rest of my group wants to do Tux and I'm sure it will be great.  

Also doing a "family hike" on another day, starting from the Caps Ridge parking area up to the Cornice and over the Gulfside to the Mt. Clay cliffs, so I'll get to hang out on the west side then.  

Thanks for the input.  I'll have pics after.  I'll be the one dragging on the way down.....


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 8, 2006)

cbcbd said:
			
		

> 8 mile roundtrip...
> 
> 
> I'd say 2 liters for each way.  You'll need it most on the way up.
> ...



Can I refill my water bottles at the top of Washington?  If so, where?  

Thanks - appreciate the input -


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 8, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Can I refill my water bottles at the top of Washington?  If so, where?
> 
> Thanks - appreciate the input -



LAST TIME I was up there was in June 2000 and they had a full cafeteria, junk shop, etc.  PLENTY of water fountains.  Worst case cut over to Lakes of the Clouds (?) and fill up at AMC Lodge.  REMEMBER that the summit building is CLOSED to visitors after, say, Columbus Day...


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 8, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> LAST TIME I was up there was in June 2000 and they had a full cafeteria, junk shop, etc.  PLENTY of water fountains.  Worst case cut over to Lakes of the Clouds (?) and fill up at AMC Lodge.  REMEMBER that the summit building is CLOSED to visitors after, say, Columbus Day...



Thanks TB - !


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 8, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Thanks TB - !



And if you are traveling with folks who like souveniers/junk, be sure to "leave" your wallet in the hotel room :wink:  

I will confess that I DO have a hat pin that is a reproduction of the benchmark on the summit.  :wink:


----------



## zook (Aug 8, 2006)

I was there last year in July. As thetrailboss said: on top they have full cafeteria, waterfountain, restrooms, souvenirs shop, etc. I got my "I made it to the top" mug - it means a lot the first time 

We did the Lion's Head trail - great views. One day I'd like to do Tuckerman as well. Enjoy!


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 8, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Personally, I'd rather do the Ammo or Jewell Trails from the west, but the rest of my group wants to do Tux and I'm sure it will be great.


If you don't want to stray too much from the area you can always go Tux on the way up and Lion's Head on the way down. The miles are about the same and going on Lion's Head you'll get a nice view of the Tux headwall.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 8, 2006)

i'll second cbcbd's idea of lion's head on the way down that way you get to climb out of the bowl plus see it from above. i love hiking right up tux. is this midweek or weekend? weekend that trail can be rather busy. mid-week, i have sat at the top of the headwall for half an hour without seeing a soul.

2-3 liters should be fine depending upon your level of fitness. i've done it with two but three is better if you don't mind the weight. you can refill at the summit. people getting out of their cars and off the train may look at you funny and ask stupid questions like "did you really hike up?" just ignore them  best part about climbing washington is the plateau above tux under the summit cone, don't rush that part of the hike as the summit is always a disappointment, much better views from just above tux, imo.


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 8, 2006)

cbcbd and Steve - thanks for the info and input.  I'd like to do either Lion's Head or Boott Spur coming back down, but in my shape I'll be lucky just to make it back via the most direct route.  Pics and trip report to follow.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 8, 2006)

there is always the hiker shuttle down if you get desperate  actually, i did that my first time up to the summit due to inexperience and a really sore thigh muscle. looking forward to your pics and trip report! tux is a magical place in any season, i don't get over there often enough during the non-snowy months.


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 8, 2006)

As the others have posted, and to clarify, it is 4 hours (or less to the summit!) Refill you 3 liter reservoir when you reach the summit and you'll have plenty of water on the descent. And super views on a clear day!!

Fixed the spelling.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 8, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> cbcbd and Steve - thanks for the info and input.  I'd like to do either Lion's Head or Boott Spur coming back down, but in my shape I'll be lucky just to make it back via the most direct route.  Pics and trip report to follow.


I was going to suggest Boot Spur coming down but it's a little bit longer and coming down from Boot Spur is much harder on the legs (lots of stepping down from rock to rock). Lion's Head is also less exposed and not as steep as Tux so it's a safer choice for descent.
And yeah, you can always get to the top and take the shuttle down


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm gonna try to avoid the hiker shuttle unless I am really worn out, but I was aware it was an option........


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 9, 2006)

If fitness is an issue & getting to the top the goal, (as opposed to seeing Tuckerman’s as some type of skiing pilgrimage or because you’ve never seen the ravines up close, then I’d go up the Ammo trail.

It starts 500 feet higher, the footing is better & the steep section is down below while getting up either Lion’s Head, Boott Spur, the headwall is later in the trip when you are more tired.  Getting up from the plateau (either from Lake of the Clouds or Tuckerman Jct.) while longer from Lakes is more gradual & on a trail with much better footing than all the irregular rock hopping that you do on the upper section of Tuckerman’s & the upper part of Lion’s Head.

Now fitness (or better yet, the lack of fitness) comes in many shapes.  For me, in the days I was unfit (I’m no triathlete now either) I was able to walk 10-15 miles flat but elevation gain was the big factor so a longer trip gaining less elevation & at a more gradual rate was easier than a 4 mile trip with 4,500 feet of gain.  Something like Mt. Marcy (15 miles RT but 3300 feet  (or so)of gain took about as much time as a trip up Mt. Adams (9 miles, 4500 feet of gain from the typical trailhead – Appalachia)

Now back to the question, how much water to bring?  Depends on your route but you can refill going up ammo without a filter at Lakes of Clouds Hut (do you need a filter at hermit Lake?  I don’t know) you can also refill at the top so you only need enough (with extra for margin of error) to get to the top.  I’d probably carry three liters as a force of habit, heading up Ammo I’d look at two liters.  (Carrying a filter to me while lighter equals carrying a liter or I might consider 1 liter & the filter since on the Ammo trail there is no shortage of opportunities to fill up.


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 9, 2006)

Mike - well, I've never done more than 3000' of vertical in a day, and I'm not in terrific shape, but I think if I go slow I will be able to do it via Tux.  Yeah, it's the pilgrimage thing with a few of my collegues - gotta do Tuckerman Ravine, etc etc.  I'd rather start from the west, but that will be next time.  

The greatest vertical gain I have ever done is 2800 on Ike last year, 3000 in a big loop (about 7 miles) over Webster/Jackson/Pierce and 2700 on Jefferson 2 years ago.  I realize this will be a challenge, but if it's too much I will turn back at the Alpine Garden, without shame.  Well, maybe with a little bit of shame.......but if it's a nice day I will still get some nice views......it's all good.......


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 10, 2006)

Good luck, although I was not in great shape last year, (doing the Y thing but eating a lot too) when a friend & I went up Lion's head in November the last bit up Tuckerman was painfully slow.  

(conditions were patches of snow & ice, most cases not enough to fill in the holes & provide good footing, just enough to hide bad foot placements, one guy in another group - actually solo - thought he broke tibia above plastic boot & another tweaked his kneee, we went down auto road which had a couple of inches of snow & ice but had great footing)

An early start taking your time, lessening weight, a call to PNVC (603)466-2721 x116 (trail info) should get you info on whether or not you have to filter at Hermit Lake - or if Dave M.  chimes in.  There is probably enough water along the trail that you could get by with one bottle & a filter fill at PNVC,  if need water early water along Huntington Trail just off Tux trail, then Hermit Lake & at the top. I'd want to drink a bottle at Hermit Lake first & then carry one as a lot of the climbing without shade takes place above the bowl.


----------



## David Metsky (Aug 10, 2006)

Hermit Lakes has a well, so I don't think it's necessary to treat.  I'm sure some do, but I generally only treat for surface water sources.  The thing is, Hermit Lakes is just a 1.5 hour trip up from Pinkham Notch on the Tucks road, so you won't be using up much water.  I pretty much start all trips with 3 liters of water.

 -dave-


----------



## smitty77 (Aug 16, 2006)

I'd keep the option open for a descent via Lions Head.  I came down it with a full pack without any trouble, and I remember it being easier than coming down Tux (which I did with a daypack).  YMMV

As for water, 3 liters should be plenty.  I would say if you have 1 liter left when you crest the headwall you should be fine.  Plenty of goodies to refuel with at the summit if need be.

Chile, I wouldn't worry too much about being "out of shape".  A co-worker dragged his family up that route a few years ago, and they don't hike at all.  Of course, they were all too tired to hike down so the whole group took the last shuttle down.  Talk about $$$$$.  I'm glad I opted out of that invitation.  :roll:  I think you will do just fine.


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 16, 2006)

I just went up the rock pile Sunday. 4 of the 6 women had never hiked before, their gear was less than 2 weeks old, and their boot were 2 days old not broken in. It was as though they hiked all their lives. It also helps to be marathon runners, 26, and I believe added into the formula to be beautiful!

 Too busy hiking for t.r. these days. Great job and welcome to the mountains, man!!


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 16, 2006)

I took everyone's advice and brought 3 liters (2 water, 1 citrus Vitamin Water) and that was fine going up.  Reached the top with about 1/4 of one liter of water left and about 1/3 of the vitamin water.  We could have topped off at Hermit Lakes camp (lots of peole working the pump), but we were fine at that point.  And there were plenty of options to fill up at the top.  

I sweated thru both layers of wicking shirts and my EMS windshirt.  I was still soaked thru when I got back to camp.

Thanks again for everyone's input.  Hope this is valuable for others.........


----------

